# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Anyone Can Explain Why Cardinal Tetra swim vertically upright and subsequently die?

## koala1971

Hi All

I need an explantion as to why my cardinal tetra die one after another. Symptom before they die is they swim vertically to the surface of the water, and they seem can't balanced. The are time when they swim upside down. Then subsequently they sink to the bottom and "dying" there, will float when they are dead. What cause them to die? It seem that the "dying" is spreadable to the rest of the fish.

Anyone can assist to my enquiry?

Regards
Koala1971

----------


## bernie

Is your tank a new setup - too much ammonia? A planted tank - too low O2? There are 2 of the many explanations available.

----------


## silentmorning

add-on:
Chlorine - will cause Cardinal tetra to behave like this...this happen when change of water w/o anti-chlorine.
Sudden change of PH - happens when change huge amt of water
Sudden Change of Temperature - happens when change huge amt of water
IMHO

----------


## v_nod

I suspect it might be a last attempt to escape from the tank, but they can't, so they died. I think there's something wrong with your water parameters, might be high ammonia.

----------


## vannel

I agree with silentmorning's first point. Seems like a classic case of chlorine poisoning. Ive had the same thing happen to my tetras once and the issue was rectified after the addition of anti-chlorine.

----------


## koala1971

Hi

I bought a bottle of water stabilizer from the petshop, if this also equal to antichlorine?

Regard

----------


## silentmorning

does it specify that it is for anti-chlorine?

----------


## koala1971

The Water stabilizer only states that it stabilize the water for the fish and that it will remove harmful metal material from the water. Nothing touch on chlorine.

----------


## silentmorning

thts rite...n i think u knows wht is means.....
better buy those all in one type which is anti-chlorine+ neutralise ammonia/ nitrites and heavy metal + replenishes protectives slime coats type...
Eg.. ultimate Coat from Pet Fran or Tension Gon from Mydilab (which i both currently using...)
MHO  :Smile:

----------


## lizhien

Had the same experience too.. Most probably is too many new fishes at 1 go and the tank can't cope. It's really depressing

----------


## koala1971

Hi Bros,

After my 1st batch of cardinal tetra (50) dies overnight, I have bought another batch of neon tetra (50) this times, and along with them, 10 male guppies and 10 zebra tetra. But the larger size zebra tetra keep on bitting the tail of the guppies and chasing after them. Even the male guppies attrack one another as well. So in the end, the guppies are the first to "go up the car". Eventually I give away the entire batch of zebra tetra and leaving one male guppy. Last week, I bought 4 neon glow tetra and 4 neon black tetra and 1 female guppy. BTW, my tank size is 2 ft, hope not so congestion for them.

They are living good so far and I try not to overfeed them (restrict 2 meals a day the most) and change mininal water 10% once a week. Also bought the anti-chlorine and put the new water overnight to settle any heavy metal or chlorine.

So far they are surviving good and hope they can get along well.

Cheer.
 :Wink:

----------


## Gallery

It seems that they can not breathe, which may because the water you fill into the tank that contains some chemicals, which takes off the oxygen. Or the Algen algae take much of the oxygen from the water, or the bugs might eat up all the available oxygen

----------

